# Trout rivers in the UP



## bigguyinapie (Apr 9, 2008)

Been living in Marquette for a little while and love to fish and hunt. I was looking for a few good trout rivers this Summer. I have heard a lot of talk about the yellow dog river, Escanaba river i have heard is over fished. i go to school at NMU and am a conservation major so i have a love for the outdoors.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

It would be hard to find a river around there that is not a good trout river. I would just grab an atlas and start driving around and start casting spinners at different creeks and rivers.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Get a map of Marquette area...put you finger down without looking, and go fish the closest stream. You will catch fish. Next time do it again...and you will catch fish. I love those streams in that area. Looking to get up there this summer again! Man I love the UP...hopefully I can land a job up there.


----------



## goldentrout (Oct 2, 2008)

I also go to NMU and I am environmental science major. I will be a senior next year. I know there a certain streams your not aloud to mention on here but like one of the guys said put your finger down on the map and you can find fish. Go from mainstreams and then go to side cuts and such there are so many hidden spots not many people fish. Just have to try.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The Escanaba has sections that are not overfished. Start out with these & then venture out, and you will be rewarded with experiences, some good, some not-so-good. Remember that although some of these streams are named "Rivers", even the skinny, 2-3' wide waters are worthy of exploration. Respect Huron Mountain Club land, don't even try.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> Respect Huron Mountain Club land, don't even try.


ahhh...I wish I could flip a spinner in that water!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

i have fished the most if not all the branches of the escanaba, my experience was slow but rewarding fishing... not a lot but quality fish. the parts i used to fish were very remote and not over fished by any means... rarely seen another fisherman.... PM me i can direct you to a few places near NMU ... i graduated there in 02 with a conservation degree too!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Trout King said:


> ahhh...I wish I could flip a spinner in that water!


 ahhh you can fish the salmon trout stream at its head waters ... never did it and its very small... not sure where it gets into the club and where you cant fish but im sure its not to be missed


----------



## Echolalia (Mar 10, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> The Escanaba has sections that are not overfished. Start out with these & then venture out, and you will be rewarded with experiences, some good, some not-so-good. Remember that although some of these streams are named "Rivers", even the skinny, 2-3' wide waters are worthy of exploration. *Respect Huron Mountain Club land, don't even try.*


I'm going on vacation in a couple weeks to the Bald Mountain area I believe near the Big Huron River or one of its tribs. The land that I'm going to is owned privately by a friend whom I am going with, but I would like to explore the area. Is the Huron Mountain Club near here at all? I don't want to tread on private land. Also if anyone has any info on this area, especially if there are off-limits areas out there, could you PM me?


----------

